# Good bindings for a Stepchild Jib Stick



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good things about the 390s. I don't have any experience with them though.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah Ive heard alot of good things about them too. But im more curious about the kind of stiffness i should be looking into for a R.C. board. Are 390s a good choice?


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Check out some flux titan rk. Lots of great choices out there.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

bbissell said:


> Check out some flux titan rk. Lots of great choices out there.


Yup. Amazing quality bindings.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 390's on a postermania, seem perfect for a playful board.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

I was running Ride Contrabands on my Jibstick. Then I wanted to go back to a traditional 2 strap, so I ripped the ankle strap and highbacks off my Contrabands, threw them on my Ride Deltas (09/10) and put those on my Stepchild. I've been riding that lately, and I love it. The Deltas are a bit stiff (the MVMNT chassis is super light but stiff) but the straps and highback allow for great tweaking. Overall I really like it. The simplicity of Ride binders with the aluminum bases and heel cups, durable hardware and materials, and nice refinement is which I really like about them. 

I also like a stiffer binding because it feels like all input on the board is more immediate, but like I said the softer straps an highback still allow for tweaked presses and allow you to get into those real weird look-back positions for front boards and back lips.

If I didn't have my mashed together Deltas, I would probably rock Union Forces with a Burton Toe Cap. Forces are (supposedly) more durable, but I don't like the toe strap and also they are pretty heavy. Also, they don't have Wedgie foot beds, which feel great to me.

I've never been a fan of Romes really. They are heavy and flexible. My Rides are light and stiff. 2 different worlds, so go in a try a bunch of different binders on your board and then try tweaking and pressing it around on the floor to see how everything feels.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> I was running Ride Contrabands on my Jibstick. Then I wanted to go back to a traditional 2 strap, so I ripped the ankle strap and highbacks off my Contrabands, threw them on my Ride Deltas (09/10) and put those on my Stepchild. I've been riding that lately, and I love it. The Deltas are a bit stiff (the MVMNT chassis is super light but stiff) but the straps and highback allow for great tweaking. Overall I really like it. The simplicity of Ride binders with the aluminum bases and heel cups, durable hardware and materials, and nice refinement is which I really like about them.
> 
> I also like a stiffer binding because it feels like all input on the board is more immediate, but like I said the softer straps an highback still allow for tweaked presses and allow you to get into those real weird look-back positions for front boards and back lips.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty awesome to combine two bindings. I never really thought about ride bindings. I am definitely looking for something light so thats a plus. Ill take your advice and demo what I can at my local shop. They have a kinda weak selection mostly K2 and burton. Some flow. Definitely not flux or even ride. Ive heard ppl say they buy used gear and sell it without loosing much money so maybe ill do that to get a feel for some different brands. Thaks


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

A more inconvenient (but probably better) way would be order a binding or 2 from Dog Funk and try them out on the board in your house, and then return the ones you don't end up using. They have awesome return policy, and it seriously beats buying some K2 junk or whatever at the local sporting goods chain.

Let's back up though, do you have a budget?


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

$Lindz$ said:


> A more inconvenient (but probably better) way would be order a binding or 2 from Dog Funk and try them out on the board in your house, and then return the ones you don't end up using. They have awesome return policy, and it seriously beats buying some K2 junk or whatever at the local sporting goods chain.
> 
> Let's back up though, do you have a budget?


Im definitely not getting K2 bindings or burtons really. Mostly cuz the ones from the shop is what everyone has. I dont want the same bindings as like 90 ppl everyday. But i guess im looking to spend somewhere around 150 maybe more if need be. Like if a great pair is more ill spend more. U get what u pay for u know. But im leaning toward either Titans or Forces. As far as the titans i dont know wether to get the super the Rks or just the regular ones. Im thinking the RKs will be too loose paired with the R.C.. I dont want a strictly park binding. I spend alot of time outside the park. Thanks for the tip about dog funk I may do that. I dont buy alot of gear so i am not familiar with when the deals are on. Like over the summer will shit be cheaper? Cuz if so thats when ill buy it and i dont mind buying last seasons stuff that much. But if i get it over the summer i wont be able to test them out. Never thought so much thought went into buying bindings lol.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

A good jib binding like the Flux Titan or Union Contact or even Force


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think im going with the Forces. i was thinking about some flux titans but just like what I hear about Unions better. I may get titans if I cant find any forces. Does anyone know how much different the RK's are from the regular Titans. I know their softer but how much. I am looking to do some general riding and a little bit of park with them. I have a Stepchild jib stick. I like the reviews ive read on the rks and was just wondering if theyd work for what I described or if their too loose paired with a R.C. board like a jibstick


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

GET THE ROME BINDINGS

Go with the Rome 390s or the Targa's by Rome. I just got the 390 slashers(jason mask) and i ride them on my 153 signal Omni and my 155 Arbor Rogue Status board and they are AMAZING!!! For my jib board they have perfect flex and support for my ankles and on my 155 powder board(stiffer,bigger board but still a freestyle board) they perform AMAZING on that board also!!! You can not go wrong with Rome Bindings, They have the auto straps,to hold your top strap out of the way for strapping in. The conformist toe straps the will conform to ANY boot on the market,witch was my problem with my Burton freestyles cap strap they didnt like my DC or 32 boots at all, the strap would always flip up when i rode. 360 highback adjustment just spin the adjuster and lock it in for a quick adjustment. Also they have the quick release straps,you just flip a lock and the whole strap comes right off or for on the mountain strap adjustment,no tools needed,and the toe ramp adjustments are tool less as well just slide up with you fingers for better toe edge control! The Targas from rome have strap stiffness pads for a stiffer ankel strap and these flex pads on the high backs so you can adjust the stiffness of your bindings. Both great bindings. My brother rides the Targas on a Signal Park Rocker and LOVES them to death and swears he will never ride another binding other than ROME!! Ive seen many reviews on YouTube saying that the 390s are their choice of Binding of the Year!! 

Overall you can not go wrong with any rome bindings,but for the jib stick i would go with the Targas but if they are a little steep on price then the 390s are amazing also! For the jibber on the mountain and the board your riding i would try to grab the Targas but like i said if not the 390 are the same bindings minus the few extra features!! Hope this helped you out!


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the info on the Romes. I am hoping to make the trip to the shop that sells uinon bindings if they have the forces in stock. I checked their site and they also carry rome. I will definitely look into the targas. If I like them better in the store I may get them we will see. Ill update this thread when I find out what im doing. Again thanks for the info.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

If you like heavy soft bindings that break easily, get Romes...


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ Haha. I havent riden romes so i cant agree or disagree. But Im 99% sure I want Forces. If not flux titans would be next. So romes are a ways down the list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Not a problem! Ive heard amazing things about all union bindings to so you cant go wrong with either choice!! Good luck with your decision and post picks after you choose andlet us know what you picked up!


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

SnowShreder said:


> Not a problem! Ive heard amazing things about all union bindings to so you cant go wrong with either choice!! Good luck with your decision and post picks after you choose andlet us know what you picked up!


I really want to get the union forces. Its looking like I will not be able to find them before next seasons are released. Ive been trying tons of stores and they all sold out like in december. I will probably get the forces in blue next season. As soon as I get them I will post a review and some pictures of angles the site doesnt have. Thanks for the info on the romes though. I just really like what ive heard about the unions and think that they will pair really well with my riding style and board.


----------

